# Double the Fun



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=forum_body>*DOUBLE PLAY*
Kenny, Hayward, Allen, and Jay made the trek from Mobile AL down to Hopedale for 2 days of trout and redfish action and that is what they got.

Thursday Day 1: Beautiful dead calm conditions so I headed straight out to Black Bay looking for trout. NO TIDE! Fishing was slow but the guy?s put a respectable catch of trout on ice by about 10:00. Things were not picking up so I headed for the marsh to find some reds to stretch their lines. Made a few stops and got a few at each and then found a cove that produced 10. Dead shrimp under corks and the guy?s had their limit on ice by 1:30

32 TROUT
20 REDS
3 DRUMS

Friday Day 2: Different day different conditions we had light chop on the bay this morning but things calmed as the morning wore on. We got the reds yesterday and I was determined to get them a good box of trout today. Well we found the trout but not the big ones I wanted but they eager to take our baits Chartreuse beetles titelined on ¼ oz heads. We caught and released trout all morning building a nice box of eating size trout 13to14 inch range with a few bigger trout mixed in. Made a couple of stops on the way in to top off the catch with a few reds and drums. Two great days and a lot of fun fishing with some good people. 

72 TROUT
2 REDS
3 DRUMS

Capt. Gene Dugas
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

thats a good day of fishing:clap eating good!!


----------



## Bamamedic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Capt. Dave what kind of corks was yall using with the dead shrimp


----------



## Bamamedic (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry I mean Capt. Gene


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Egg shapped Clip on corks and Old Bayside Paradise Poppers with a split shot and #2 Khale hook 18 inches under the cork.


----------

